# Ham and Peas an Italian Classic



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 23, 2012)

Gino D'Acampo Cooks NAKED Live On This Morning - YouTube


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 23, 2012)

Good thing he wasn't deep frying anything...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 23, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Good thing he wasn't deep frying anything...


 Freeeeeeeeezer Burn


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 23, 2012)

*@ Bolas:  Hilarious ! What will they think of next !*

Hilarious. Thanks for posting Chef Gino cooking peas with mascarpone naked on tv ... 

M.C.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 23, 2012)

but i'm more interested in the cosy....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Feb 26, 2012)

*Serrano Ham & Spring Peas*

@ Bolas,

This is also a very common Spring dish in Spain especially in Catalonia which is sweet pea growing zone ... Though in Madrid they use canned or frozen peas as a starter plate ... 

A fresh sweet pea, right out of the pods, creamed soup is lovely with strips of Proscuitto as garnish or Serrano Ham ... 

Thanks for posting. 

Margi.


----------

